# Two birds in the same cage?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Are you able to have more than 1 bird in the same cage? My gran thinks that they enjoy being in their own cage since I have 2 birds and 2 cages. But, I do not like seeing them alone in the same cage and I did recently put a nest in my female's cage. I am wondering on if you can have more than one bird in the same cage that way it leaves the other cage free for the nursery for the ones that are being hand fed?

I know that most of you have your tiels in the same cage but, would love to have advice. The other thing they to dent to lunge back and forth at each other no majoir fighting but, is that normal?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes you can haver them in the same cage i would introduce them gradually though under supervision have them in the cage during the day while you are there for the first week or so then if the do get along it should be ok i would rearange the cage so it looks different so they think it is a different enviroment best of luck


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Thanks, Should I use the males cage or the females cage. Though, The females cage is the taller one and regtangular shaped while pumpkins is on it's side. I can post what the two cages look like.

They also do get along that I notice they do fight once in a while but not majiorly. They do seem content with each other though.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

My do fine in the same cage (large HQ flight cage) although they do "lunge" at one another at times. I guess you could say they just tolerate each other since they are both (imprinted to humans) and bonded to me. 

In my case their lunging is more or less saying "you're within 6 inches of me, back off". 

Do yours get along when outside the cage? No bullying or hogging food or chasing? If not, they would most likely do well in the same cage. If you do try it make sure you're there to separate them if any real problems occur.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you could post a pic of the 2 cages yes


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

My Males cage(the one on the side)









My females cage


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Those cages are VERY small for your teils.. i would NOT put 2 birds in either cage. Keep them the way they are or buy a bigger cage.

Edit: This is my cage, and an appropiate size for 2-3 teils.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

ok, I'll have to look into getting a bigger one of course. and of course they have been out at the same time together of course and haven't tried to fight with each other.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get a bigger cage aswell, a longer cage is better than a taller one. They also need different kinds of perches and toys to keep their feet and beaks healthy. I would also take the nest out of your females cage, it will just make her want to lay eggs and she could possibly become egg bound. Here are some links that might help with cages, toys ect http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-cages/find-small-bird-cages.aspx , http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-housing-accessories/bird-perch-types.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-toys/bird-toys-for-all.aspx


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

The main reason the nest is in there is cause when I got her she was in a cage with another bird and it was male of course so I wouldn't know if she already was eggbound at the time or not the other reason she has it in there is cause she lays down in the bottom of the cage and has her tail in the air agianst it. So, It of course is my first time owning a female tiel my first tiel's male of course.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would still take it out just to be safe. Here is a link of what to watch out for if a female tiel becomes egg bound http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-die.../bird-medical-conditions-2004-02-25-5700.aspx and http://www.cockatielcottage.net/binding.html


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Alright, and thanks,

Here is a picture of the two cages side by side by the way.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, I think you need to get a bigger cage for sure  Flight cages arent too expensive at most places nowdays.. and you can usually get them even cheaper online!

Nice wallpaper too  Its cool!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

thanks for that complament cheeky but, it's a border. And yeah I am going to be getting a bigger cage but it'd have to be in my budget if not I have to save up for one.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, well its a cool border  Saving up is a good idea. And by saving up you can have a good look around and find out exactly what you are after and where you can get it from for a good price!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Yes, that is true. Saving for things like that can be a good thing


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes both cages would not be big enough for them but i would still keep them for a brooder or hospital cage i have 3 flight cages for mine the they are 1) 30x18x35 
2) 32x24x50 3) 30x24x51 and yes i agree you need different perches as well i have some cement perches you can get hints how to make your own bird toys as well


----------

